# Completed grave markers



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Posted some WIP pics a few weeks back. Finished up these two. Went from this










to this










and this










to this


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What can I say? WOW! 
Great job on the transformation!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are a master of creative tombstone-making, jd. These are stunning stones!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Magic, it must be Magic! These are great!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words! I really like searching out nice statues that would be fitting for grave markers. I think these dimensional stones add some depth to a cemetery scene. I'm working on two more and that'll be it. I'll have a nice mix of flat and ornate stones.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have heard you can sometimes find damaged statues at the places that sell them and get a discount.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> I have heard you can sometimes find damaged statues at the places that sell them and get a discount.


I think this is true. A crack or chip or even broken off piece can save you money, and if you don't mind the defect, it can even add some character to the piece.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice work jdubbya. Your cemetery has always been one of my favorites. I agree that 3d stones really enhance a graveyard scene. IMHO they not only add to the realism but they really amp up the creep factor too.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Those turned out great! I like your idea of re-purposing statuary, that really opens up a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Luv 'em!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Those are great jdubb, really love them!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks again! I'm happy with the way they came out.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work as usual and always creative markers.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Those look fantastic! I can't with to start putting together the two cemeteries! (Hope I didn't give anything away there...SPOILERS!) Mix them together with some of your other stones and maybe add some of mine into the mix. You're going to need more room.....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

IMU said:


> Nice work as usual and always creative markers.


Thanks IMU!



lewlew said:


> Those look fantastic! I can't with to start putting together the two cemeteries! (Hope I didn't give anything away there...SPOILERS!) Mix them together with some of your other stones and maybe add some of mine into the mix. You're going to need more room.....


The two cemetery idea you had is perfect! I think it's going to work well for our layout and we'll have plenty of great stones between the two of us to fill them out nicely.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know, the house across the street from us may be going up for sale. Maybe you guys could buy it and bring your two cemeteries with you


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> You know, the house across the street from us may be going up for sale. Maybe you guys could buy it and bring your two cemeteries with you


Oh Lordy! The fun we would have!!:googly:


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful stones!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> You know, the house across the street from us may be going up for sale. Maybe you guys could buy it and bring your two cemeteries with you


Ooooo. Tell me more. LOL


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice stones!


----------

